# I'm S.O.L. on this wiring



## GTO'n'TRANSAM (Nov 13, 2008)

So I decided I needed to rewire my "67 LeMans. Stupid idea. I had a friend assure me we could do it, so I bought a harness and putted the car into town to his house. We spent an afternoon taking out the old wiring making a mess of the car. Come to find out it had been rewired probably 20 years ago using what ever was laying around. I am lost.

Since then I've had the car towed home but haven't worked on it yet. I've got two really good diagrams to go by but I think I'm out of my league. Even the local auto electric guy wouldn't do it. Now I'm here begging for help to get this thing back on the road. Does anyone know I should do? Who I should talk to? Where to take it? Or do any of you need to practice your wiring skills?  Anything would help.

Thanks guys, 
Bryce


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

buy a Painless wiring harness- every wire is labeled clearly to exactly what it goes to the whole length of the wire


----------



## GTO'n'TRANSAM (Nov 13, 2008)

The harness i have now is GM color coded. But maybe im just making it harder than it has to be.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

GTO'n'TRANSAM said:


> The harness i have now is GM color coded. But maybe im just making it harder than it has to be.


Absolutely... if you have a reproduction harness with all the original ends and colors, they usually only go one place. Remember, the people on the assembly line only had a few seconds to plug these in and didn't know, or care, what the wires did. They just matched the plugs to the component and went on. Use the diagrams you have and lay the harness out on a floor to get an idea where it goes. If you only have the main dash harness, the wires will only reach to certain areas and the ends will match what's there. Posting pics of the harness will be a huge help for those who are familiar with this to help identify what the particular plug is for.
Just remember "kiss".....keep it simple, stupid.....
You can do it, we can help. Oh, I think that's a stores phrase....:lol:


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

:agree

Did a chevy truck with spool wire.
Took about four times longer than with a harness.

A factory harness can't be beat!
Take your time.
KISS

You can do this!!


Bobby


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

you CAN do this- these cars are SOOO simple compared to cars now a days-( and I really am no expert when it comes to electrical stuff)- is this a complete rewire job? or just the engine--like mitch said lay it out on the floor to get the "big" picture of where the wires need to go


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

If you haven't gotten a new harness yet, then go online and contact M&H Wiring. They have a great product and the best service on the market. I was nervous about doing the harnesses on my 65 also, but it really isn't as bad as you dread. All the female plugs/fittings are unique to the application (i.e, the ignition switch, headlight switch, wiper switch, etc are ALL unique) so its impossible to get them mixed up. I think Lectric Wiring makes a lamenated wire diagram that might be of use (manuals are USELESS even with 200 power reading glasses). Do yourself (and your back) a favor and take the front seats out and put down a furniture mat or something to make it more comfortable because you're going to spend a lot on time on your back. I recommend taking a little scotch brite or fine sand paper and clean up all the contacts on the exisitng switches. Be careful taking the engine and front headlight harness off the back side of the fuse box as it is asy to damage the contact pins. If you use M&H, they're happy to talk you through a problem, I suggest a cell phone with a fully charged battery and a head piece so your hands are free. After contorting under the dash of my Vette, working on the Goat ws like laying in left field of a ball park. You can do this. Good luck//Mike


----------

